

Getting Geekier: The Evolution of “The Big Bang Theory” - Sandman
http://www.wired.com/geekdad/2010/02/getting-geekier-the-evolution-of-the-big-bang-theory/

======
yashodhan
I don't usually tell people this but the Indian geek on BBT is my cousin. And
no disrespect to my cousin meant but I'm just not a fan of the show; mainly
because I don't enjoy laugh track-aided sitcoms (exception being Seinfeld) and
that I found the first season's humor very run of the mill.

But perhaps things have changed. I mean, Summer Glau guest starred so it can't
be that bad. I think I'll start following the show and support my cuz now.
He's actually incredibly talented. :)

~~~
kierank
It's not a laugh track as such. It's an actual studio audience laughing.

~~~
ryandvm
Be that as it may - I cannot handle the forced laughter of these shows. I
wouldn't even chuckle at the crap they are guffawing at.

Years ago my dad ruined sitcoms for me by suggesting that I make myself laugh
whenever the crowd laughs. Try it - you'll realize how stupid the writing on
these shows really is.

------
Maro
My major concern, which may kill the show for me in the long term is that the
Leonard's character has been reduced to an "interpreter bridge" betweeen the
Sheldon character and the rest of the world --- the character no longer stands
on its own.

Also, lately they had some dull episodes, with 2 of the 4 guys having (being
locked down by) girlfriends.

~~~
necrecious
Sheldon is the funny guy in the pair, and Leonard is the straight man. That
dynamic was even in the first episode.

What made Leonard more interested before was his quest for girls/Penny. Now he
has Penny, he is a less interesting character because he has no point of view
driving stories.

------
pleaseno
This show is like watching 2 and a Half Men. It's the same joke over and over
with zero depth. Sure, they throw in more obvious geeky references, but that
doesn't change the obviousness and blandness of the humor. This show would
have so much potential if the jokes had a shred of cleverness to them.

------
dangrossman
I might've considered tuning in if they offered some episodes on Hulu or their
own site so I could check it out first. Given the majority of prime time TV is
available online now, I have enough to fill my time that the networks that
won't stream aren't worth my time.

~~~
shrikant
Try <http://tvgorge.com>

------
pasbesoin
My father's become hooked and has tried to "sell" me on it, a few times. I
think some of the description here of season 1 echoes some of my concerns and
a principal hesitation against following the show, myself. Without even having
seen much of it, based on the overall treatment of "geeks" in commercial
media, I assumed I would most likely be quickly put off.

Also, I didn't really want to get hooked on another TV show. Thoughts of
(intellectual and social) "empty calories."

But maybe this is worth a go. Although one other comment here

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1124594>

gives me concern that the show may be trending down -- something that seems to
happen to many good shows by season 2 or 3. (In some specific cases I'm
familiar with, this seems to correspond with studio and network executives
involving themselves in the creative aspects in attempts to increase
marketshare and optimize demographics, and/or with initial principals and
writers moving on.)

